# D.Va's Gif Shop



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2014)

Gif by yours truly


*Spoiler*: _._ 



• *WHAT I DO* •

*AVATARS:*

150X150, 150X200, 175X250

*SIGNATURES:* 

ANYTHING UP TO 550X500

*MISC GIFS:*

ANYTHING NOT LISTED ABOVE

• *COMING SOON* •

*NON GIF AVATARS*:

*NON GIF SIGNATURES*:

*BANNERS*:

• *HOW THE SHOP WORKS* •

YOU ARE REQUIRED TO LINK ME TO VIDEOS IF YOU WANT A SPECIFIC PORTION OF A VIDEO MADE INTO A GIF, AND TELL ME THE TIME WHICH YOU WANT ME TO USE IN THE VIDEO

IF YOU WANT AN ANIME GIF TELL ME WHICH ANIME YOU'D LIKE DONE, THE EPISODE, AND THE TIMESTAMP OF THE EVENT YOU WANT

IF YOU DO LINK AN ANIME I'D GREATLY APPRECIATE IT IF YOU PROVIDE A LINK TO THE A TORRENT OF THE ANIME, OR A MAGNET LINK

YOU MUST PROVIDE THE STOCK YOURSELF, IN HIGH QUALITY FOR STOCK SETS

TELL ME THE DIMENSIONS, AND ANY EFFECTS YOU'D LIKE APPLIED TO THE STOCK, EG: BORDERS, FILTERS, MASKS, TEXT OF ANY SETS

*NOTICE: I AM NOT ACCEPTING STOCK SETS AT THIS TIME*

• *EXAMPLES* •


• *RULES OF THE CAFE* •

I ASK FOR PATIENCE, MAKING GIFS CAN BE TIME CONSUMING

IF YOU WANT TO INQUIRE ABOUT YOUR REQUEST PLEASE PRIVATE MESSAGE ME

NO SIGNATURES PLEASE, LET'S KEEP THE SHOP NICE AND TIDY

BE NICE TO EVERYONE

•




• WHILE NOT REQUIRED; REPS ARE APPRECIATED  •
​


----------



## Rima (Dec 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 








*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 

















*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 





*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 17, 2014)

150*200


----------



## trance (Dec 18, 2014)

0:08-0:10

175 x 250 of Satsuki please.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 18, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 150*200







Trance said:


> 0:08-0:10
> 
> 175 x 250 of Satsuki please.





In case you'd like a pause on it


Credit would be appreciated along with a rep if you want.


----------



## Gino (Dec 18, 2014)

set

150x200

Rounded borders the rest is up to you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 18, 2014)

Gino said:


> set
> 
> 150x200
> 
> Rounded borders the rest is up to you.


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2014)

Ava: (2:19 to 2:22) 175x250
Sig: (1:15 to 1:17) 500x500

Borders: rounded, black and dotted

Plz...


----------



## trance (Dec 19, 2014)

Oreo said:


> In case you'd like a pause on it
> 
> 
> Credit would be appreciated along with a rep if you want.



Thanks.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2014)

VampireNeu said:


> Ava: (2:19 to 2:22) 175x250
> Sig: (1:15 to 1:17) 500x500
> 
> Borders: rounded, black and dotted
> ...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2014)

I WILL BE REQUIRING CREDIT WITH THE GIFS I MAKE PLEASE TRY TO UNDERSTAND

 ALSO PLEASE TRY TO WEAR THEM FOR A FEW DAYS AT LEAST ​


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2014)

ava(150x200 from 2:48 - 2:53)

sig ( from 2:02 - 2:07)

with a rounded border and try to focus on  the guy with the red hair for the ava.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 21, 2014)

i want this gif as my avatar pls... I dont know much about the size so cant really give a size number. You can make it to whatever size you want to but it must fit perfectly on my avatar screen box.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> i want this gif as my avatar pls... I dont know much about the size so cant really give a size number. You can make it to whatever size you want to but it must fit perfectly on my avatar screen box.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey, turn your signature off.

Also yeah I was testing it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> ava(150x200 from 2:48 - 2:53)
> 
> sig ( from 2:02 - 2:07)
> 
> with a rounded border and try to focus on  the guy with the red hair for the ava.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks great. Thank you :33


----------



## JoJo (Dec 21, 2014)

avatar

borders: dotted, and another with none

time: :17 - :22

Do you think you can get the last bit of the fist bump that happened when the screen zoomed out and showed everyone else, but crop it so only the two guys doing the handshake can be seen?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_t2TzJOyops[/YOUTUBE]
can you make me a gif sig of this. Any height is good so long as the width is 500 or close to it. no border needed.
0:27-0:43


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Avy: 150x150 close up of girls face

22:27 - 22:29



Sig:

Same link.  Sig size.

1:19:30 - 1:19:34


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry guys I was doing your sets, and Photoshop crashed. I'll be starting them up again.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Its all good, bruh.


----------



## Violence (Dec 23, 2014)

thx...
hmm...would you like to rezise the ava to 150x200 plz...?  

gonna send you a rep  and lot of sorries for not being here so long...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

VampireNeu said:


> thx...
> hmm...would you like to rezise the ava to 150x200 plz...?
> 
> gonna send you a rep  and lot of sorries for not being here so long...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

As a heads up I may be gone for a while starting tomorrow, or sometime soon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

JoJo said:


> avatar
> 
> borders: dotted, and another with none
> 
> ...







Best that I could do with 500kb sadly.


----------



## Violence (Dec 27, 2014)

thx a lot Oreo!  

gonna send you a rep again


----------



## Ghost (Dec 27, 2014)

can I get an avatar. 1:44-1:50


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry everyone. I spaced out during Christmas break. 

I'll be sending some PMs out in a bit concerning my lack of activity. 

Experiencing problems with some software. Please be patient.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2014)

Saikyou said:


> can I get an avatar. 1:44-1:50


----------



## Ghost (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, Oreo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2014)

Revy said:


> [YOUTUBE]_t2TzJOyops[/YOUTUBE]
> can you make me a gif sig of this. Any height is good so long as the width is 500 or close to it. no border needed.
> 0:27-0:43


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you,oreo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 30, 2014)

Everyone welcome  to the shop. She will now be filling requests too. :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 31, 2014)

I will be without internet for a while guys


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 9, 2015)

175x200 with a black thin border please 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]y-fJqHqcU1U[/YOUTUBE]

New year, new set. 

Sig:

2:00 - 2:05

350x200

Ava: 

2:42 - 2:46

Senior size

Thin black border.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2015)

Request Avi:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Resize to 150 by 200 pixels, cut the black edges around the sides off
Black border.
Center the words of the gif so it is reasonable.


----------



## Rima (Jan 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 









*Spoiler*: _Unlosing Ranger_ 



Sorry, I couldn't remove the black edges without removing some of the text.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 16, 2015)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luiz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe it, they look amazing! 

The movement flows so naturally.

It's just a shame the ava's file size ended up too large. I hear it needs to be about 500kb.

Could you shorten it? (Just cut out the beginning)


----------



## Rima (Jan 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I can't believe it, they look amazing!
> 
> The movement flows so naturally.
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry about that. (still new at this) 

Here you go. :33


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Rima.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 22, 2015)

150*200 Avatars please.


----------



## Rima (Jan 23, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> 150*200 Avatars please.


Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 23, 2015)

They look stretched . It would be great if that can be avoided.


----------



## Rima (Jan 24, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> They look stretched . It would be great if that can be avoided.



Is this better by any chance?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 24, 2015)

I think it would be much better if you keep the focus on face .


----------



## Greidy (Jan 25, 2015)

Request for 150x200 avatar.

Thin black border.

If it can be made without exceeding 500kb.


----------



## Violence (Jan 26, 2015)

Request senior set

Ava: 150x200

Link: 

0:44 to 0:50

Sig: 300 x300

1:27 to 1:31

borders rounded and dotted plz


----------



## Rima (Jan 27, 2015)

Greidy said:


> Request for 150x200 avatar.
> 
> Thin black border.
> 
> If it can be made without exceeding 500kb.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks great, thanks


----------



## Rima (Jan 28, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> Request senior set
> 
> Ava: 150x200
> 
> ...


Sorry the quality for the avatar isn't the best. I had to reduce the colors so it could fit within the 500kb limit. I could delete some frames to improve the quailty.


----------



## Violence (Jan 29, 2015)

Rima said:


> Sorry the quality for the avatar isn't the best. I had to reduce the colors so it could fit within the 500kb limit. I could delete some frames to improve the quailty.



No prob  thx a lotties! gonna send you a rep+


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm back, I hope to see more requests!


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

and  - can crop hug out on second one*.

just a simple crop, and an appropriate filesize that meets nf's requirements. 

175x250 + 160x160.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 1, 2015)

Got it! I'll be back in a few minutes


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 1, 2015)

Done:





Second one you may want a bit slower, but you may like it.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

i'm not picky with the size at all, so that's totally cool. thanks, erio


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2015)

Can I have a gif set 

1:37-139 for the avatar

1:39-:140 for set


or something along those lines


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 1, 2015)

hammer said:


> Can I have a gif set
> 
> 1:37-139 for the avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

Senior Set:

Ava: 150x200 (1:54-1:59) 

Sig: 500x300 (2:02-2:07)

Both with solid border.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the set.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 3, 2015)

I added the borders.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]weweLG6Or-g[/YOUTUBE]




0:32 - 0:35
150x200, no border
Thanks mate


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)

back with 

175x250.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 3, 2015)

Trinity said:


> back with
> 
> 175x250.


----------



## Rima (Mar 3, 2015)

Cubey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _with black bars_


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 3, 2015)

Ah Rima beat me to it


----------



## Katou (Mar 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ9H4PG9sxc[/YOUTUBE]

00:46 - 00:49 ( Just to Kagura )
Avy Gif ~ 
150x200
I believe in you 

00:51-00:52 ( Siggy )


----------



## Rima (Mar 4, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ9H4PG9sxc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 00:46 - 00:49 ( Just to Kagura )
> Avy Gif ~
> ...


----------



## River Song (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey!
Type: Set
Size: Seniot
Stock: 
Avatar: 0:27-0:28 
Set: 0:46-0:48

Hope everything's in order!


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 5, 2015)

Type: GIF
Size: 300x300
Stock: 
Time: 0:09-0:19


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 5, 2015)

River Song said:


> Hey!
> Type: Set
> Size: Seniot
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Rima (Mar 5, 2015)

Revy said:


> Type: GIF
> Size: 300x300
> Stock:
> Time: 0:09-0:19


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks,Rima.:33

*reps*


----------



## River Song (Mar 6, 2015)

Oreo said:


>



Thanks!

10char


----------



## Araragi (Mar 8, 2015)

requesting senior avy
stock: 
effects: could you keep the first frame staring down for at least 1-2 seconds(whatever seems reasonable), then let it  move accordingly to the spot where the eye stares straight at you. Let is rest there for 3-4 seconds(again whatever seems reasonable) and then have it look back down again for a good undisturbed cycle to repeat.
border: none

please and thanks~


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 8, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> requesting senior avy
> stock:
> effects: could you keep the first frame staring down for at least 1-2 seconds(whatever seems reasonable), then let it  move accordingly to the spot where the eye stares straight at you. Let is rest there for 3-4 seconds(again whatever seems reasonable) and then have it look back down again for a good undisturbed cycle to repeat.
> border: none
> ...



Like this? Or would you prefer the last few frames to also have delay so they last longer?


----------



## Araragi (Mar 8, 2015)

Oreo said:


> Like this? Or would you prefer the last few frames to also have delay so they last longer?



yeh I'd like it to last longer if that's not a problem, especially when the eye is looking straight

also you think you could try to, after the eyes are looking straight, add the frames in reverse order so it looks down slowly rather than skip to looking down or is that not possible?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah, I can definitely do that.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2015)

fantasic Tim 

I was going to ask for maybe a couple more seconds of delay, like maybe around 3-4 more seconds, at the looking straight point but I feel like I'm being a bit annoying


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 9, 2015)

Alright, hold on.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2015)

perfect!
already repped


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 9, 2015)

Oreo-sama!

Can I ask you for an avy from this  ? Will rep. :3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Oreo-sama!
> 
> Can I ask you for an avy from this  ? Will rep. :3


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 11, 2015)

Can i get this with rounded borders pls? 

Will rep.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 11, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Can i get this with rounded borders pls?
> 
> Will rep.





Also turn your signature off please.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 19, 2015)

Bacon:


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 20, 2015)

Can i get this with rounded borders Oreo-senpai


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 20, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Can i get this with rounded borders Oreo-senpai


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 21, 2015)

Let me see if I'm doing this right

Sig 

  (from when she's in the guys face blurting obscenities, to when she points her finger up)

Best dimension without losing too much quality (aka I leave it in your hands  )


----------



## Juda (Mar 21, 2015)

Id like this as my avi please if you can edit . 


This as well 


And this 


And this


Id love it if you can cut these two and separate them if its possible as I only want the ones in the buttom


----------



## Rima (Mar 22, 2015)

Juda said:


> Id like this as my avi please if you can edit .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I can't see the first pic. Also, please turn off your signature.


? *IN THE OVEN* ?
Keollyn
Juda​


----------



## Juda (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, I reddited the first pic. What do you mean by your 2nd request?


----------



## Rima (Mar 23, 2015)

Juda said:


> Thanks, I reddited the first pic. What do you mean by your 2nd request?



There's a checkbox at the bottom of your post labeled *show your signature.* Uncheck it. 


*Spoiler*: _Juda_ 



Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Juda (Mar 23, 2015)

Hopefully it works now . But thanks !


----------



## Kusa (Mar 23, 2015)

ava : 00:34 - 00:40

sig : 01:32 -  01:40


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 23, 2015)

yo erio
crop


175x250, 150x200


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 23, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> ava : 00:34 - 00:40
> 
> sig : 01:32 -  01:40


----------



## Kusa (Mar 23, 2015)

Oreo said:


>



Looks neat.

thank you, oreo.:33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 23, 2015)

Trinity said:


> yo erio
> crop
> 
> 
> 175x250, 150x200


----------



## Rima (Mar 23, 2015)

Keollyn said:


> Let me see if I'm doing this right
> 
> Sig
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Keollyn_ 



Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2015)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: _Keollyn_
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want any changes.



No it's perfect. Thank you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 28, 2015)

Shinobu:


----------



## Guiness (Mar 30, 2015)

150x150

3.20-3:22 (where he bops his head in the car)

can u make it have a black, thin border at 60% transparency.

thanks in advance!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 30, 2015)

Shy said:


> 150x150
> 
> 3.20-3:22 (where he bops his head in the car)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 31, 2015)

You already know what it is Boss


----------



## Rima (Mar 31, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> [
> 
> You already know what it is Boss





Edit: I hope this is what you meant.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 31, 2015)

ty mate! it looks awesome


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Edit: I hope this is what you meant.



That looks great. 

Umm,Rima-senpai i hope this isn't asking too much but could you make the frames last longer?


----------



## Rima (Apr 1, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> That looks great.
> 
> Umm,Rima-senpai i hope this isn't asking too much but could you make the frames last longer?


Is this okay?


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Is this okay?



That's great.

Thanks.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 4, 2015)

The usual,Rima-san.


----------



## Juda (Apr 14, 2015)

Please cut the first one and curve its edges please? 


This to please






All of this please , thanks OREO


----------



## Violence (Apr 17, 2015)

Link: 

Avy: 1:26 to 1:28

150x200

(swirl border and pink dotted)

Sig: 1:39 to 1:45

429x211

(swirl border and black dotted)

plz...and thx...


----------



## Rima (Apr 18, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> Link:
> 
> Avy: 1:26 to 1:28
> 
> ...



Do you mean rounded when you say "swirl" border? If not, could you give me an example (a sig or avatar with said border)?


----------



## Saishin (Apr 20, 2015)

I need avatars out of them,size 150 x 150 if possible otherwise up to you,it must be focus on the boy's face


----------



## Rima (Apr 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> I need avatars out of them,size 150 x 150 if possible otherwise up to you,it must be focus on the boy's face





*? IN THE OVEN ?*
Juda
VampireNeu​


----------



## Rima (Apr 22, 2015)

Juda said:


> Please cut the first one and curve its edges please?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violence (Apr 22, 2015)

Rima said:


> Do you mean rounded when you say "swirl" border? If not, could you give me an example (a sig or avatar with said border)?



Yeah like the currently Avi that I've got plz


----------



## Rima (Apr 25, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> Link:
> 
> Avy: 1:26 to 1:28
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Violence (Apr 27, 2015)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx a lotties!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Hi Rima. I have a set request. 

*Avi*

Could you make a transitional gif out of these pics? 

Like this one:



*Border*: But with white dotted border instead. 

*Size*: 150x200

Stock:







*Sig*

Could you resize this pic to 550px width? And crop it to 280px height giving it a transitional animation from up to down in the process? 

I have a Golden Membership, so you can add as many frames as up to 2mb would get you without losing quality. 

(if you need me to further explain this, please ask)

*Border*: same border as the avatar. 

*Size*: 500x280

Also, could give it a bit more of a brighter look/effect?

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks in advance. And you can PM me or reply here if you have any questions.


----------



## Violence (May 6, 2015)

Link: 

Avy: 0:14 to 0:18

150x200

(rounder border and black dotted)

Sig: 

300x300

can you resize it plz...? and thx...


----------



## Juda (May 6, 2015)

Can you make the AVI's capable of being used as an Avi as a gif? its to big and the gif stops


----------



## Rima (May 8, 2015)

Juda said:


> Can you make the AVI's capable of being used as an Avi as a gif? its to big and the gif stops


----------



## Sherlōck (May 9, 2015)

*Ava *


1:19-1:22

1:24-1:26

3:02-3:04

*Sig*


0:41-0.:44

0:46-0:48

Senior size all around.


----------



## Rima (May 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Hi Rima. I have a set request.
> 
> *Avi*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Is this okay? If not, let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. It's perfect. Really appreciate this.


----------



## Rima (May 13, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> Link:
> 
> Avy: 0:14 to 0:18
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Violence (May 14, 2015)

Rima said:


> Let me know if you want any changes.



oh my!....thx a lotties!


----------



## Guiness (May 14, 2015)

2:09 - 2:11

150x200

and can i have it with a 60% thin, white, squared border? thanks in advance!


----------



## Guiness (May 21, 2015)

uh, does this shop still run? >_> Not sure if I should take my request to another shop.


----------



## Rima (May 22, 2015)

Shy said:


> 2:09 - 2:11
> 
> 150x200
> 
> and can i have it with a 60% thin, white, squared border? thanks in advance!


Is this okay? If not, tell me if you want any changes. 


Also, please be a little more patient. We both have lives. 


Sherlōck said:


> *Ava *
> 
> 
> 1:19-1:22
> ...



Don't worry. I haven't forgotten about you~


----------



## Guiness (May 22, 2015)

Rima said:


> Is this okay? If not, tell me if you want any changes.
> 
> 
> Also, please be a little more patient. We both have lives.



It looks epic, ty!

And ofc. I will admit that I wasn't expecting such a long wait but still you have a fair point. i'll certainly exercise more patience in the future.

Thank you!


----------



## Rima (May 24, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> *Ava *
> 
> 
> 1:19-1:22
> ...


Let me know if you want any changes. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sherlōck (May 25, 2015)

Way too fast. You do know you can cut frames if it doesn't fit in the size,right?


----------



## Rima (May 25, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Way too fast. *You do know you can cut frames if it doesn't fit in the size,right?*



Yes, I can do that. Do you want everything slowed down a little?


----------



## Sherlōck (May 26, 2015)

Any frames you think you can cut.

And yes make the speed same as in the video. Thank you.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 26, 2015)

150x200 Ava: 0:40 - 0:42

Sig: 0:24 - 0:26


----------



## Rima (May 26, 2015)

I hope this is okay

*Spoiler*: _Sherlock_


----------



## Sherlōck (May 27, 2015)

Thanks.    .


----------



## Violence (May 27, 2015)

Make me a set pls.... 

Link: 

Ava: 4:42 to 4:51 (rounded borders and dotted)
(150x200)

Sig: 3:04 to 3:06 (idem rounded borders and dotted)
(300x169)



EDIT: I forgot to put the gifs sizes...my mistakes...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 28, 2015)

I would like a sig please


1:12-1:20
May I have it rectangular with the words

WarmasterCain55
Beta Tester

On the bottom right. Can you see if you can make the font as similar as the World of Warships logo?

Can I also have a silver border?

Can you also tell me a good timeframe that you can usually get away with? Like can you do 30 seconds?


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2015)

I'd like to have dotted borders on  pls.


----------



## Rima (May 29, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 150x200 Ava: 0:40 - 0:42
> 
> Sig: 0:24 - 0:26


----------



## Rima (May 31, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> Make me a set pls....
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Violence (Jun 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Let me know if you want any changes.



Hey Rima...it freeze the image Ava...my mistakes...

Can you change the ava mins to 4:42 to 4:48 better pls...? 

The Sig is Ok...none prob on it...


----------



## Rima (Jun 1, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> Hey Rima...it freeze the image Ava...my mistakes...
> 
> Can you change the ava mins to 4:42 to 4:48 better pls...?
> 
> The Sig is Ok...none prob on it...



Here you go.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2015)

Can I get these three all put together with a simple slowish transition please?


----------



## Violence (Jun 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Here you go.



Awesome! thx so much Rima!


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2015)

gif avy please of the asian dude with the love live chracter twerking in his face in the corner

[YOUTUBE]fmhlcxxBsC8[/YOUTUBE]

28:05-28:09

?

thx


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey, Rima

Could I have a transparency?



I would also want it resized so I can use as my username. No wider than 175 pixels, please
And if you could make it this colour (Code is FF0066, the same as my username right now)
(If you can't change the colour, no problem, I'll do that myself)

I use a dark skin, btw, so kinda picky with transparencies

Take the time you need, I'm in no rush
Thank you


----------



## Rima (Jun 4, 2015)

WarmasterCain55 said:


> I would like a sig please
> 
> 
> 1:12-1:20
> ...





> On the bottom right. Can you see if you can make the font as similar as the World of Warships logo?


I'll try. Can't gurantee anything. 


> Can you also tell me a good timeframe that you can usually get away with? Like can you do 30 seconds?


yes


Stringer said:


> I'd like to have dotted borders on  pls.







Ane said:


> Hey, Rima
> 
> Could I have a transparency?
> 
> ...



Is this okay?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for what u can do.  Look forward to the results.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 4, 2015)

yo, a question
are you even able to make a gif of this?


----------



## Rima (Jun 5, 2015)

Trinity said:


> yo, a question
> are you even able to make a gif of this?



yes, but the whole video is over a hundred frames.

I could make a sig, but the filzesize would be pretty big, and an avatar is out of the question without having to majorly reduce the quality.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 5, 2015)

Rima said:


> Is this okay?



It's great

Thanks <3


----------



## Kamina (Jun 5, 2015)

Rima said:


> I'll try. Can't gurantee anything.
> 
> yes
> 
> ...



I think you forgot about me 

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 5, 2015)

Rima said:


> yes, but the whole video is over a hundred frames.
> 
> I could make a sig, but the filzesize would be pretty big, and an avatar is out of the question without having to majorly reduce the quality.


 
0:04-0:09 + 0:12-0:15

does this trim down plenty of layers? the whole thing isn't necessary, just these two scenes i'd be happy with, honestly


----------



## Rima (Jun 7, 2015)

WarmasterCain55 said:


> I would like a sig please
> 
> 
> 1:12-1:20
> ...


Is this alright?



Kamina said:


> Can I get these three all put together with a simple slowish transition please?





Trinity said:


> 0:04-0:09 + 0:12-0:15
> 
> does this trim down plenty of layers? the whole thing isn't necessary, just these two scenes i'd be happy with, honestly



So, is that an avatar or sig?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh crap I am so sorry, I gave you the wrong url.  This is what I meant to give you.  

 - I don't know how that happened.  The font however is perfect.

Edit - 6/9 - can you also narrow it down horizonatally a bit?  like a couple of inches?


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 7, 2015)

Rima said:


> So, is that an avatar or sig?


175x250 for both. thank you!


----------



## Rima (Jun 9, 2015)

RemChu said:


> gif avy please of the asian dude with the love live chracter twerking in his face in the corner
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fmhlcxxBsC8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Sorry, I had to reduce the quality. 




Trinity said:


> 175x250 for both. thank you!


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 9, 2015)

The entity appears to be too large 
If you have to fuck with the quality, by all means, I don't mind
Or cut down plenty frames if necessary - which is the preferred method. You can cut the first gif to the close up shot and cut the rest. However, if this takes up too much time already, don't worry about it

Will rep you for this trouble, Rima


----------



## NW (Jun 9, 2015)

Requesting set from this vid 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]qfeNwsLBduA[/YOUTUBE]




150x200 ava
6:23-6:25 
just where obito is shooting the machine gun
black border 

for sig
6: 33-6:35
where he's shooting it off behind the rocks
black border
I don't have an exact size preference but I'd like if you could try keep the logo out. if not that's okay too.

Thanks


----------



## Rima (Jun 9, 2015)

Trinity said:


> The entity appears to be too large
> If you have to fuck with the quality, by all means, I don't mind
> Or cut down plenty frames if necessary - which is the preferred method. You can cut the first gif to the close up shot and cut the rest. However, if this takes up too much time already, don't worry about it
> 
> Will rep you for this trouble, Rima


Is this better?


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, works splendidly. Excellent

You're magnificent

I'll spread and be sure to give you the extra rep


----------



## Kamina (Jun 10, 2015)

Can someone animate the middle logo to look firey on the inside 



Sort of like this - 

But slower! Thank you!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 10, 2015)

Ava: 3:07 to 3:10, Senior Size
Sig: 3:10 to 3:15, whatever size looks best

Thanks.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 11, 2015)

I withdraw my request.  Thanks though.


----------



## Rima (Jun 14, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Requesting set from this vid
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Jun 14, 2015)

Rima said:


>


Looks great! Thanks.


----------



## Rima (Jun 14, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Ava: 3:07 to 3:10, Senior Size
> Sig: 3:10 to 3:15, whatever size looks best
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd like to make a request for an avatar if you'll please.

Size: At least 130x130, or standard
Link: 
Time: 2:39-2:41 (just the girl with the ice cream)

I had this done way back, but I've since lost it.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 28, 2015)

sig
0:16-0:28

avy
1:06-1:08
focused on Tobirama twerking plz.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2015)

I want to edit her face on to the run woman that was about to fall.



will cred and rep thanks


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 30, 2015)

Stark said:


> I'd like to make a request for an avatar if you'll please.
> 
> Size: At least 130x130, or standard
> Link:
> ...







Revy said:


> sig
> 0:16-0:28
> 
> avy
> ...







We ask you to turn on notifications when you get quoted. It makes it easier for everyone.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks OREO,looks yummy.

will rep twice for it.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 1, 2015)

Looks great. 

Now to do terrible things.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 5, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Can I get this rotated to the left 90 degrees so it's like | instead of _, and as an avatar (one 150x150 and one 150x200)? Thanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2015)

do you think you can shrink this gif so I can wear it without having to use spoiler tag?


----------



## Rima (Jul 7, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> do you think you can shrink this gif so I can wear it without having to use spoiler tag?


Let me know if you want it smaller.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2015)

Rima said:


> Let me know if you want it smaller.



Just a bit smaller please.


----------



## Rima (Jul 7, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just a bit smaller please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello There! Id like to request an Avatar in 150*200 if possible. The source for the avatar is this video here



The exact Section is from end of 3:09 to beginning of 3:11 when the blonde guy laughs and drops his head on the table. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 20, 2015)

I Я Sayo said:


> Hello There! Id like to request an Avatar in 150*200 if possible. The source for the avatar is this video here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Violence (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey, good evening, could you makes me a new set pls?

Link: 

Ava: 1:43 to 1:46  (nearly swirled and dotted borders)
150x200

Sig: 3:35 to 3:38 and other one...just in case... 1:11 and 1:12 (nearly swirled and dotted borders)
300x169 

thx...and have a good day 



EDIT: I would likes the borders nearly swirled like your currently Punch Line ava design...pls


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 21, 2015)

This is beautiful! THANK YOU!Could i ask you for a favor tho, is it possible to make it shorter but let it fit the avatar criteria of 200 kb? Im know im asking for a lot but itd be amazing if you could do that for me!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 21, 2015)

Let me see about that.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 30, 2015)

Oreo-san 

Can you brighten this gif up or put any effect on it so that you can see the right side of his face better? 





Doesn't matter if not, just tell me.


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 2, 2015)

After all these years of lurking I figured it was finally time to go for a new sig lol.  It was a bit difficult to find a good quality video for what I want but I think I got it.

Link 

Avatar=  150x200 I believe is my max right now, I'm gonna try to be as specific as I can although I'm not sure how tough this might be I believe in your work lol.  from 0:59-1:12  Basically I want the spin as she reloads her gun with the end result of her firing her gun.(yes I'm expecting this part to be a bit fast the key point is how she reloads her gun lol)

Signature = Not sure what the max size is for Senior Members, its been a while so I'll leave that part to you.    Same video, 2:40 - 2:49 and 2:51-3:01 is the fight scene. I'm looking for a good loop of this fight (To go into specifics, starting off with 2:40 go up to the first reload, which happens around 2:46 and then from 2:51 for the second reload finish the fight from there to where they have their gun's pointed at each other)  I hope that was enough of a bit of detail of what I'm looking for but I believe you will understand where I'm coming from once you see the parts I mentioned.

As far as the borders are concerned, black is fine unless you have a better idea on what would work with these.  Um...that's it for my request I think, lol thanks in advance.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2015)

Gif from the anime Dan Machi Episode 8

Ava: 175 x 250 (19:58-20:53)
Sig: 500 x 400  (18:57-19:03)
Both with solid border


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 14, 2015)

Avatar: 96x96 or 125x125 or 150x150 or 150x200 or 192x192 or 175x250


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2015)

TigerTwista said:


> After all these years of lurking I figured it was finally time to go for a new sig lol.  It was a bit difficult to find a good quality video for what I want but I think I got it.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...





Jetstorm said:


> Gif from the anime Dan Machi Episode 8
> 
> Ava: 175 x 250 (19:58-20:53)
> Sig: 500 x 400  (18:57-19:03)
> Both with solid border



Sorry for the late reply. Would you two like a request again? 



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Avatar: 96x96 or 125x125 or 150x150 or 150x200 or 192x192 or 175x250



I'll get on that in a bit.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Oct 15, 2015)

Can someone make a signature/gif out of this?

*Spoiler*: __ 







It doesn't have to be too fancy just make it transition back and forth between the two images.
As for size, normal sig size but for a refference about this size:

But do whatever you think looks best, will rep and credit whoever multiple times(After my 24 is over) thx a bunch in advance.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2015)

Oreo said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Would you two like a request again?



Yeah if you could still do my request above that would be great.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Oct 21, 2015)

May I make a set request
Ava: 5:13-5:16
Signature:
5:06-5:10
video:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rima (Oct 27, 2015)

MegaultraHay said:


> May I make a set request
> Ava: 5:13-5:16
> Signature:
> 5:06-5:10
> video:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MegaultraHay (Oct 27, 2015)

ty 
edit: can you try to do something with shrinking the file size of the img apparentley the gif doesn't want to work for some reason                                                                                  .


----------



## MegaultraHay (Oct 27, 2015)

not reaaly is it possible to make the file size smaller


----------



## Rima (Oct 28, 2015)

MegaultraHay said:


> not reaaly is it possible to make the file size smaller



Lol, I found the issue. For some reason tinypic increased the filesize. However, this one should work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rima (Oct 28, 2015)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Avatar: 96x96 or 125x125 or 150x150 or 150x200 or 192x192 or 175x250



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 28, 2015)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Amazing! Thank you very much!


----------



## ZtownDown (Oct 30, 2015)

thats awesome oreo!!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 3, 2015)

Is this still alive? 



(150x200) Ava: 0:48 - 0:49

Sig: 0:41 - 0:45

no borders


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 3, 2015)

could someone make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34

need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.


----------



## Rima (Dec 4, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Is this still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> could someone make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34
> 
> need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.



Will get started on these this weekend.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Rima (Dec 9, 2015)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> could someone make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34
> 
> need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.


Is this okay?





Up Next: Roronoa Zoro


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 9, 2015)

Rima said:


> Is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks its amazing! I did screw up and used the Japanese version though, can you do the same one with this video? Same thing just English translation, after Zoro's of course. Thanks again.
Link:


----------



## Rima (Dec 9, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Is this still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks! I'm 24'd right now, so I'll you later today


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 25, 2015)

Gif of Character getting slapped in the face with Money avatar size plz

10:52 to 10:54


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2016)

Can I get a sig of this please?



1:16-1:23

One with black and white borders, one with no borders. Thanks!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 27, 2016)

*Avatar*
Size:  150x200
Time: 1:52-1:57

*Signature*
Size: 300x200
Time:  2:34-2:54  (if not possible, start at 2:42-2:54....I just would like to include from 2:34 because it is hilarious...but I leave it up to you).

Thank you


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi there, are you currently open for avatar requests?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 10, 2016)

Same here. Is this still active?


----------



## Rima (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry this took a while.


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> *Avatar*
> Size:  150x200
> Time: 1:52-1:57
> 
> ...


Wasn't sure if you wanted a border...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2016)

Alright! I am back.

Let's get some more requests going.


----------



## Moon Senpai (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello! Can I request one of you to do some kind of Blush Gif for my moon picture please? :3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 24, 2016)

Moon Senpai said:


> Hello! Can I request one of you to do some kind of Blush Gif for my moon picture please? :3


Do you have it in a larger size?


----------



## Moon Senpai (Nov 24, 2016)

Ai said:


> Do you have it in a larger size?



Hey, If you can find a larger size of a moon then go for it


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Dec 23, 2016)

can i have a Set ?

*Avatar*:
150x200
2:43 - 2:45  ( crop out the text)
*
Sig*:
2:38-2:41


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello there, may I have a gif of hte following video?  About medium size and can I have the edges curved?

0.00 to 0.06 (before the scene cuts to the carriers) then 0.13 (yamato firing her guns) to 0.22 (before the scene goes to the smaller ship) then .57 to end.  If it's too long, let me know and I'll rethink it.


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2017)

Is it possible to get a gif set around 25-30 seconds in when the girl adds the paint to her face?  The avy should be normal sized. As long as the sig is within the file size rules and such, it's all good as far as actual dimensions.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 19, 2017)

I swear I am back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (May 23, 2017)

Do you think you could make me a set from this music video? I'll let you watch it and pick what frames to use. It's a very sexy video.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 25, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> Do you think you could make me a set from this music video? I'll let you watch it and pick what frames to use. It's a very sexy video.


How's this?

*Spoiler*: _Your Set_ 










The Black Bars on the video made it strange for the signature, if I wanted to get the entire scene I had to keep them or the aspect ration would appear weird. If you want something different feel free to let me know.

@Lady Gaga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2017)

Notice you are using .png there for the gif.
Using apng?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 26, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Notice you are using .png there for the gif.
> Using apng?


Oh, I didn't realize i used .png as the ender there. It knew what I meant though thankfully.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 2, 2017)

Is this still up?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 2, 2017)

Was wondering as well if it's still up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 3, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Is this still up?





Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Was wondering as well if it's still up.


Yes


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh, sweet.
I'd like my Signature from this:
Link to the Video.

1:01-1:05

Take as much time as you want/need too.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 3, 2017)

Ok

I just wanted these in 175 x 350





Also you should probably edit the thread title


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 3, 2017)

Also would like these in sig size if ur able 











Ty in advance anders


----------



## RBL (Jun 3, 2017)

I want this as an Avatar please, the one i have at the momment is very small.

EDIT: sorry i'm not sure how to deactive my signature, pardon me :/


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 4, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Oh, sweet.
> I'd like my Signature from this:
> Link to the Video.
> 
> ...


 

If you don't like it i can try something else, it was too long to fit into 3mb, it was 7ish so I had to use a certain scene. 



Pandamonium said:


> Ok
> 
> I just wanted these in 175 x 350
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Your Avatars_ 











Pandamonium said:


> Also would like these in sig size if ur able
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Your Sigs_ 













Brandon Lee said:


> I want this as an Avatar please, the one i have at the momment is very small.
> 
> EDIT: sorry i'm not sure how to deactive my signature, pardon me :/


 

Unless you have bigger avatar rights

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Your Sig_
> 
> If you don't like it i can try something else, it was too long to fit into 3mb, it was 7ish so I had to use a certain scene.



This will do.
Thanks.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 4, 2017)

Can you make this more of a close up with more quality?


----------



## Eros (Jun 6, 2017)

I know I haven't been using this set long, but omg, Ariana Grande. Into You is so delectable. I'm thinking right around the 31 second mark is perfect to start a gif. She's got this blissful, sexy look on her face, and it's just magnificent. So anyway, I'd like a normal sized avy, and the sig can be whatever size is within the rules and has a suitable aspect ratio.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 10, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Can you make this more of a close up with more quality?


 




Lady Gaga said:


> I know I haven't been using this set long, but omg, Ariana Grande. Into You is so delectable. I'm thinking right around the 31 second mark is perfect to start a gif. She's got this blissful, sexy look on her face, and it's just magnificent. So anyway, I'd like a normal sized avy, and the sig can be whatever size is within the rules and has a suitable aspect ratio.



*Spoiler*: _Ariana_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 10, 2017)

Ai said:


>



Omg thank u

You're the best 

anders


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey, I was wondering if I could get a possible set from this video?



AVATAR: time -1:51-1:53; 150x200; 2 px thick white border

SIGNATURE: time - 0:38 - 0:42; 550x200; borderless


----------



## NW (Jun 19, 2017)

Greetings. 

Could I get a gif sig of this video?


0:35-0:38

I'd like the bottom black space to be cropped to as much as the top area, if possible. And I'd also like the frames played back in reverse order to create a smooth back and forth.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Eros (Jun 28, 2017)

I would like a set of the frames starting around 3:50 right before Daenerys Targaryen gets onto Drogon's back. Epic!


----------



## Viole (Jul 19, 2017)

1:11 to 1:19~1:20 basically when ichigo starts walking and in BG numbers start walking till end of it just b4 scene changes to Ishida and co

500 x 300 size if possible else
something smaller but in such dimensions cuz sig

same in these 

smae time same scene 


thanks ai /o/


----------



## Viole (Jul 19, 2017)

2:32:-2:36 [ standing part basically]

2:39 

to
2:48


this scene too please


----------



## TheCupOfBrew -- Back (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry guys I had to leave for a while. If you still want gifs repost requsts


----------



## Eros (Oct 2, 2017)

Ai said:


> Sorry guys I had to leave for a while. If you still want gifs repost requsts


Welcome back!



Eros said:


> I would like a set of the frames starting around 3:50 right before Daenerys Targaryen gets onto Drogon's back. Epic!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2017)

Eros said:


> Welcome back!


How's this?

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 2, 2017)

Ai said:


> How's this?


Awesome! Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2017)

Ai said:


> Sorry guys I had to leave for a while. If you still want gifs repost requsts



Welcome back! And yes I'm still down for a new set! 




Guiness said:


> Hey, I was wondering if I could get a possible set from this video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2017)

Guiness said:


> Welcome back! And yes I'm still down for a new set!


Noo, I was gonna make a set of this

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 3, 2017)

Ai said:


> Noo, I was gonna make a set of this


BNHA is fucking awesome. Don't be surprised if my next request is centered around Deku.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> Noo, I was gonna make a set of this




That looks fcking amazing, holy guacamole!

Now I'm VERY glad to have you back. Ty Ai!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2017)

Guiness said:


> That looks fcking amazing, holy guacamole!
> 
> Now I'm VERY glad to have you back. Ty Ai!


Glad to hear it also you should rate the post if your completed set as art pimp to make then easier to find probably

Not sure how And does it

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> Glad to hear it also you should rate the post if your completed set as art pimp to make then easier to find probably
> 
> Not sure how And does it


I rated it Art Pimp. Did I do it right?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2017)

Guiness said:


> I rated it Art Pimp. Did I do it right?


That should be fine

Come back and request another set whenever you want.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)

So you are open awesome!

I want to make a request for 175X250 gif avatar of   from the time period of 0:39 till 0.48 seconds with the background of the other people walking cut out and just a sole repeating gif of the time i request. 

For the banner  from the 0:20 second mark until 0:36 mark.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So you are open awesome!
> 
> I want to make a request for 175X250 gif avatar of   from the time period of 0:39 till 0.48 seconds with the background of the other people walking cut out and just a sole repeating gif of the time i request.
> 
> For the banner  from the 0:20 second mark until 0:36 mark.


The signature was especially hard..Here's what I got

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you a bunch man!


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2017)

Can I have a 150x200 avy from 0:14-0:17

I just want the interval in which he's daydreaming thanks.

Can I also have another 150x200 avy from 0:00-0:04 of the same video thanks

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Can I have a 150x200 avy from 0:14-0:17
> 
> I just want the interval in which he's daydreaming thanks.
> 
> Can I also have another 150x200 avy from 0:00-0:04 of the same video thanks

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 8, 2017)

Gomenasai, I would like some GIFs Ai-sempai :blu




150x200 av and whatever dimensions you like for the sig. Rounded borders like your Naruto set too if that's cool?

Rep, cred, like and whatever else ofc


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2017)

Erza Is Mine said:


> Gomenasai, I would like some GIFs Ai-sempai :blu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easiest request

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 13, 2017)

It's about time for Riley Dennis to die. It'll be Saturday here in just over 2 hours, but I don't necessarily expect a set that quickly. 

Time period between 10:00 and 10:05 when Iida starts turning the tables. 

Avatar 150 x 200

Sig 500 x 300


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2017)

OOOOH Can you make me an L set plz?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Eros said:


> It's about time for Riley Dennis to die. It'll be Saturday here in just over 2 hours, but I don't necessarily expect a set that quickly.
> 
> Time period between 10:00 and 10:05 when Iida starts turning the tables.
> 
> ...



I'll get on this after i at



Psychic said:


> OOOOH Can you make me an L set plz?


find a good source video and I'll make you one. Take a look at the OP for a idea of how I like it done.


----------



## Eros (Oct 15, 2017)

Psychic said:


> OOOOH Can you make me an L set plz?





Milk said:


> find a good source video and I'll make you one. Take a look at the OP for a idea of how I like it done.


Here are a couple to consider.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2017)

Yo  @Eros

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 18, 2017)

*Time:*_ 1:37 - 1:42_
*Size: *175x250
No borders.

Low quality, so sharpen as you please. Minimal brightness/contract color adjustments aswell. Thank you. :3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 18, 2017)

Trinity said:


> *Time:*_ 1:37 - 1:42_
> *Size: *175x250
> No borders.
> 
> Low quality, so sharpen as you please. Minimal brightness/contract color adjustments aswell. Thank you. :3

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 18, 2017)

thanks famo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

Could you possibly cut this gif shorter ? 

I'd like to be able to have it as an av. 

  measurement about 175x200


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 19, 2017)

can you resize it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Could you possibly cut this gif shorter ?
> 
> I'd like to be able to have it as an av.
> 
> measurement about 175x200



Sure, I'll get on it


Trinity said:


> can you resize it?


FFS it's 1001/1000,  thats an easy fix, just gotta delete one frame, I'll do it right away


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

175x300


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Could you possibly cut this gif shorter ?
> 
> I'd like to be able to have it as an av.
> 
> measurement about 175x200





Had to cut a bit to make it fit 1mb rule



Trinity said:


> can you resize it?







White Wolf said:


> 175x300


This took a lot of effort, hope you appreciate it 




Dean Ambrose said:


> Could you possibly cut this gif shorter ?
> 
> I'd like to be able to have it as an av.
> 
> [LINKHL]214105[/LINKHL]  measurement about 175x200





Had to cut a bit to make it fit 1mb rule



Trinity said:


> can you resize it?
> [LINKHL]214107[/LINKHL]







White Wolf said:


> 175x300


This took a lot of effort, hope you appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

Milk said:


> Had to cut a bit to make it fit 1mb rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks friend of friends!


----------



## Eros (Oct 20, 2017)

Eros said:


> Time period between 10:00 and 10:05 when Iida starts turning the tables.


Basically I would like a 175 x 250 version of this avy since the dimensions have been upgraded.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 21, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Can I have a 150x200 avy from 0:14-0:17
> 
> I just want the interval in which he's daydreaming thanks.
> 
> Can I also have another 150x200 avy from 0:00-0:04 of the same video thanks


Now can I have the same as this at 175x200 please.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2017)

Eros said:


> Basically I would like a 175 x 250 version of this avy since the dimensions have been upgraded.


Already done


Larcher said:


> Now can I have the same as this at 175x200 please.





After I do @Normality I may process your requests a little slower since I have to deal with using a hotspot currently.


----------



## Eros (Oct 25, 2017)

Milk said:


> Already done


I'm in no hurry at all, but some time I want this resized for an avatar with a height of 250. I think the width will probably be around 149 or 150 if there's no alteration.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 30, 2017)

Eros said:


> I'm in no hurry at all, but some time I want this resized for an avatar with a height of 250. I think the width will probably be around 149 or 150 if there's no alteration.


Sharpened it too

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 30, 2017)

Milk said:


> Sharpened it too


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 5, 2017)

Alright milkman lemme see whatcha got

175 X 250

Get rid of the watermark at the top

Sharp border


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Alright milkman lemme see whatcha got

175 X 250

Get rid of the watermark at the top

Sharp border


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 5, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Alright milkman lemme see whatcha got
> 
> 175 X 250
> 
> ...


Sharp border?


----------



## Ashi (Nov 5, 2017)

Milk said:


> Sharp border?



Like square


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 5, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Like square




Saturated and sharpened


----------



## Ashi (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it possible to get her whole face? This looks a bit too zoomed in


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 5, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Is it possible to get her whole face? This looks a bit too zoomed in


No, with what you provided that's not possible


----------



## Ashi (Nov 5, 2017)

Milk said:


> No, with what you provided that's not possible


 

Damn well that's on me ain't it? 

Kk change in plans( if you don't mind)

Can you make the clip from 0:19-0:20 a gif that's 175x250?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 5, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Damn well that's on me ain't it?
> 
> Kk change in plans( if you don't mind)
> 
> Can you make the clip from 0:19-0:20 a gif that's 175x250?


Hows this



Maybe lengthen the frames a tiny bit


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2017)

I would like a normal sized avatar from this and also a sig from any part of it. It's far too large for an actual sig (over 14 MB)


----------



## Ashi (Nov 6, 2017)

Milk said:


> Hows this
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe lengthen the frames a tiny bit



Good shit thanks


----------



## Psychic (Nov 9, 2017)

Can you make me a 200X200 avatar of sarah sanders from 7:13 to 7:21


----------



## Bonly (Nov 10, 2017)

Can I get an 175X250 Avy from 0:24 when the close up of Lelouch starts and have it end at 0:28.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 12, 2017)

I would like a 175x250 avatar please? 

17:33-17:37


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Can you make me a 200X200 avatar of sarah sanders from 7:13 to 7:21





Bonly said:


> Can I get an 175X250 Avy from 0:24 when the close up of Lelouch starts and have it end at 0:28.





hustler's ambition said:


> I would like a 175x250 avatar please?
> 
> 17:33-17:37


Sorry I didn't get notified of these posts I'll get to them tomorrow hopefully 

Also I fixed my Photoshop sorry for the wait,  hope you like it. 



@baconbits

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Eros (Nov 21, 2017)

Milk said:


> Sorry I didn't get notified of these posts I'll get to them tomorrow hopefully
> 
> Also I fixed my Photoshop sorry for the wait, hope you like it.


Okay, I found a video of the fight. Perfect! It starts around 4:30 where Sakura punches Shin hardcore for an awesome set.


----------



## Lew (Nov 24, 2017)

Yo Tim, can you fix me up with a 175x250 ava please.


0:46 - 0:47 of Maika please, or if possible with all the girls from 0:46 - 0:54,with the border being what ever you think is best


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 30, 2017)

Lew said:


> Yo Tim, can you fix me up with a 175x250 ava please.
> 
> 
> 0:46 - 0:47 of Maika please, or if possible with all the girls from 0:46 - 0:54,with the border being what ever you think is best


I cant see the video


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 30, 2017)

@Psychic Your video doesnt work


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 1, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Can I get an 175X250 Avy from 0:24 when the close up of Lelouch starts and have it end at 0:28.


 


hustler's ambition said:


> I would like a 175x250 avatar please?
> 
> 17:33-17:37

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Bonly (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you my good sir/lady, you are gentlemen/gentlelady and a scholar and I will dance at you're next wedding.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Dec 1, 2017)

Milk said:


> I cant see the video


Hopefully this one works. Add a second onto the times I think.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 1, 2017)

@Milk for some reason after I saved the image and tried to use it as an Avy I keep getting the message "The uploaded file was not an image as expected", what could I do to fix this?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2017)

Replace "blocked domain" with "kissanime.ru"

Sig: 19:20-19:25 please


----------



## Ruse (Dec 6, 2017)

Can I get this as 175x250?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 7, 2017)

@Milk 

Is there any way u can reduce this gif file size to 1 MB without losing quality?


----------



## Doskoi Panda (Dec 12, 2017)

May I get this as 180x250 please, if possible?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2017)

3:09-3:13/4 

175x350

try and get as much of the camera on DIO while it's paneling up on him? 

no borders, no nothin


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 29, 2017)

Lew said:


> Hopefully this one works. Add a second onto the times I think.



I'll get on it


Mider T said:


> Replace "blocked domain" with "[Blocked Domain]"
> 
> Sig: 19:20-19:25 please



Link is broken


Ruse said:


> Can I get this as 175x250?






Pandamonium said:


> @Milk
> 
> Is there any way u can reduce this gif file size to 1 MB without losing quality?



Sent a pm qith questions


Doskoi Panda said:


> May I get this as 180x250 please, if possible?






JoJo said:


> 3:09-3:13/4
> 
> 175x350
> 
> ...


On it

Also my tags are broke apparently and stuff so feel free to bug me in pms


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 29, 2017)

@Lew 



@JoJo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lew (Dec 29, 2017)

Milk said:


> @Lew
> 
> 
> 
> @JoJo


Fantastic!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2017)

hey @Milk could you remove the last seconds of it where it shows the top of his head with the negative yellow space and see if u can get it in higher quality? 

also who do u want me to flame


----------



## Xel (Jan 4, 2018)

Is it possible to request something that's not from a YouTube video? I recently found out that I must have deleted one gif that I used to have, but the YouTube video it was ripped from is gone (as far as I can tell). It's on kiss anime though, which I assume I can't link


----------



## Eros (Jan 7, 2018)

@Milk can I get a normal sized set from :32-:34 in this video?


----------



## MO (Jan 11, 2018)

let me post it here too.  
175x300


----------



## Katou (Jan 11, 2018)

@Milk
Any Momiji ( New Game )
gif avy and siggy would be great
also don't use the same frames of sig to avy

i prefer lewd source..but ur call


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlg9ZMUUHDA
```


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)

Is it possible to have a avy from :26 to :36 and a sig from 2:26 to 2:31?


----------



## fuff (Jan 16, 2018)

would it be possible to get a gif from boruto ep 23 when sakura leans infront of sasuke for a kiss or head poke
this scene...but without the grains


thanks in advance


----------



## Fiona (Jan 20, 2018)

Would it be possible to get a seemless loop of this gif please? I just want her to take a drink and then set it back down again rather than the gif simply resetting, but I have no idea how to do that


----------



## fuff (Jan 22, 2018)

fuff said:


> would it be possible to get a gif from boruto ep 23 when sakura leans infront of sasuke for a kiss or head poke
> this scene...but without the grains
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


I don't need this anymore.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)

Are they alive >.>?


----------



## fuff (Jan 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Are they alive >.>?


i dont think so....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 27, 2018)

Is it possible to add a little spice to my sig? And or reshape?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

I need a gif avatar, have I come to the right place?


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 31, 2018)

@D.Va you still do gif avvys or naw?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

That is a good question cause I was gonna make a request if he is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 16, 2018)

You think they're going to let violent offenders make motorcycles?


Signature size.
Transparent.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 31, 2018)

I need to get back to this. Make new requests please. 

I'm stuck to useing my phone as a tether so bepatient please.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 31, 2018)

When will you do mine?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 2, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> When will you do mine?


There's a problem. What you linked is 200x200px


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 2, 2018)

Time is from 1:05 to maybe 1:07? I just want the girl in white tbh.

Size: 150x200 and 150x150 please

Credit, rep and all that good stuff. I really appreciate it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 3, 2018)

Grimmjow said:


> Time is from 1:05 to maybe 1:07? I just want the girl in white tbh.
> 
> Size: 150x200 and 150x150 please
> 
> Credit, rep and all that good stuff. I really appreciate it


as a heads up you should be capable of 175x250


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 3, 2018)

D.Va said:


> There's a problem. What you linked is 200x200px



I swear it was bigger when I linked it. Anyway how about now?


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 3, 2018)

D.Va said:


> as a heads up you should be capable of 175x250



Ok thank you that works for me


----------



## Eros (Apr 4, 2018)

Around 1:08 when Katakuri makes his first appearance. 


An avi or a set!


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

0;19 - 0;23
150x200


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2018)

3:24 - 3:29, sig


----------



## Rohan (Oct 6, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





D.Va said:


> I need to get back to this. Make new requests please.
> 
> I'm stuck to useing my phone as a tether so bepatient please.






Is this shop still active?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2018)

Rohan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I will be getting back on to it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Oct 6, 2018)

D.Va said:


> Yes, I will be getting back on to it again



I will make my request then.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2018)

Rohan said:


> I will make my request then.


Just here to poke you about your request

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Oct 15, 2018)

D.Va said:


> Just here to poke you about your request



I am on holidays now. Don't have time to make the request. I will do it after the 20th of October.

I want a color version of this gif in 550 x 550 size.



I tried to hardest to find the episode it's from but the closest I came to is that it's from Season 1 of Supernatural. I will keep on searching and will make an update if I find the episode.

Update: Gif can be found in Supernatural, Season 1, Episode 17, 13:40 to 13: 44.

@D.Va, forget to mention.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 3, 2018)

do you still accept a request?



can you make this an avatar.


----------

